

Facebook lets beheading clips return to social network - 001sky
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24608499

======
DanBC
Facebook is being fucking idiotic here.

Having been criticised for banning images of breast-feeding mothers (because
NIPPLES) they then do something weird like allowing these clips.

Available at the usual places are short, easy to post gifs of various gore,
including US soldiers being shot in the head. Will Facebook really want to
allow people to post those images?

What about happy slapping?

